# Gigging Danger?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok my Son is trying to get me to fix my Boat up for Gigging.My wife says there is no reason considering we get plenty just fishing.Gigging puts plenty in the Freezer and yes accidents happen,most time they get wet and cold and yes some times its tragic like what happen last year.

http://www.news-leader.com/article/...-die-following-boating-accident-Niangua-River

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

If experienced, surely they was using the right type of boat for gigging. Judging from the picture seems the river is somewhat calm compared to the river close to me. But you never know. I've seen a lot of experienced giggers around here that still flips the boat over once in a while.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> If experienced, surely they was using the right type of boat for gigging. Judging from the picture seems the river is somewhat calm compared to the river close to me. But you never know. I've seen a lot of experienced giggers around here that still flips the boat over once in a while.


I've had my Boat in the river where they was.current gave me a problem,I just had a paddle current kept pulling me down stream.

Where we're thinking of going is less current and shallower water but my wife is more afraid of the cold.She says an't no sense getting out there in cold middle of the night when we get plenty of fish with Rod and Reel.

We just lost couple Duck Hunter but the wind was way too high to be on the water.We drove by the area the water was White Capping and people all over hunting.

big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. That was a tragedy. I've never done any gigging but it doesn't seem much different from bowfishing. Most boats rigged for this are at least 16' long. Some are up to 20' long and over 60" wide. Very stable.
What species can you take?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> Wow. That was a tragedy. I've never done any gigging but it doesn't seem much different from bowfishing. Most boats rigged for this are at least 16' long. Some are up to 20' long and over 60" wide. Very stable.
> What species can you take?


Most of it is on smaller rivers so smaller Boats most 14-16 foot,mine is just 12 foot.We like mostly Redhorse Suckers.

big rockpile


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Do y'all frog gig to?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

HillRunner said:


> Do y'all frog gig to?


Yea but Otters have about killed all the Frogs around here.I didn't hear a single one all Summer  They eat alot of Fish and Crawdads too.

big rockpile


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I have an unexpected gigging accident to tell y'all about. Years ago my hubby went frog gigging with a neighbor and his teenage son. After they were done, the son was helping load the equipment into the truck. Only he put the gig in with the points facing out instead of safely tucked down in the bed of the truck. Hubby walked around the back of the truck in the dark and right into the gig's barbed forks. Thank God it got in him the arm and not the chest. He had to cut the barb's entry point with his pocket knife to get off the gig. That teen felt REALLY bad about it and hubby still has the scars. Could have been much worse though.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Gotta point out that the loss Rockpile referenced was because none of them had on life jackets...
Who in their right mind lets a child go out on a boat without one? I can see someone being cavalier with their own life but children should be protected.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Gotta point out that the loss Rockpile referenced was because none of them had on life jackets...
> Who in their right mind lets a child go out on a boat without one? I can see someone being cavalier with their own life but children should be protected.


That plus the Cold water.

My Son makes fun of me on that river wearing my PFD even when putting Boat in or taking it out.With the way my Body is anymore I know how fast things happen even if I was a Strong Swimmer.

He really should know better with all the years he has worked on the river.

big rockpile


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Never used a gig from a boat, we mostly waded in the water.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Never used a gig from a boat, we mostly waded in the water.


It gets down around Zero degrees if I'm Gigging I think I would rather be in a Boat.I fell in the river one day fishing when it was down around Zero and was glad my Pickup was near.

big rockpile


----------

